# LR won't import photos from new Sony RX100 vi



## crbuckjr (Jul 28, 2018)

I put a previously used card in  my new RX100 vi.  I failed to format it in the new camera.   Seemed to take pictures fine.  But, LR won't import photos off of that card.

Is LR updated to take care of vi?  Other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 28, 2018)

Raw files from that camera evidently aren't supported yet. They probably will be in two to three months. In the meantime, you could open them in Sony's software and save them as TIFF and import the TIFFs, or you could shoot JPEG until Lightroom supports your camera.


----------



## crbuckjr (Jul 29, 2018)

thanks very much


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 29, 2018)

I think that you can also import them as DNG or you may have to first convert to DNG using the free Adobe DNG converter. That has in the past allowed you to keep full raw capabilities. I think that this is a workaround for your situation. 

-louie


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 29, 2018)

LouieSherwin said:


> I think that you can also import them as DNG or you may have to first convert to DNG using the free Adobe DNG converter. That has in the past allowed you to keep full raw capabilities. I think that this is a workaround for your situation.
> 
> -louie


Nope. If Lightroom does not support a camera yet, then the DNG Converter also does not support it yet. Same for the Copy as DNG option.


----------



## crbuckjr (Jul 29, 2018)

Correct.  I checked the DNG converter and RX100 vi is not listed


----------

